

Ask HN: Where can I find datasets of size greater than 1 GB? - alagappanr

I am looking for datasets of size greater than 1 GB for a graduate academic project.<p>Datasets which are publicly available (or available upon request) and contain location-data and&#x2F;or vary over a period of time.
======
benologist
[http://aws.amazon.com/datasets/](http://aws.amazon.com/datasets/)

------
tobias2014
Try [http://academictorrents.com/](http://academictorrents.com/) See also the
comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149006)

------
rellimevad
Historical weather would fit your description. The NOAA has a large collection
going back a century or more from different weather stations.

ftp://ftp.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/data/

------
maxerickson
Openstreetmap?

Not sure that is the sort of data you want. In the U.S., lots of states and
the federal government also have extensive geographical data sets (so you mind
find one with a theme you are more interested in).

------
bloodorange
Look for the following:

Census data

Maybe wikipedia's data is available?

Is there some open search engine, which gives its data free?

There could be more but I'm tired and this will hopefully be of help.

------
jakeogh
[http://911datasets.org/images/911datasets.org_all_torrents_J...](http://911datasets.org/images/911datasets.org_all_torrents_Jan_30_2014.zip)

------
blamarvt
[http://www.imdb.com/interfaces](http://www.imdb.com/interfaces)

------
jenno
You can download Wikipedia data; with only articles, it's around 20gb.

------
AznHisoka
OpenCrawl has TBs worth of info.

